# What’s the reason you rarely see hispanic on INCEL forums.



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 14, 2020)

Every other race has a good amount of people, black, white, East Asian, Indian. So what’s the reason seeing Hispanics is rare?


----------



## penis3 (Sep 14, 2020)

cos shithole


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 14, 2020)

They’re low inhib and slay


----------



## TRNA (Sep 14, 2020)

Mexicans are all looksmatched I see fat short Mexican guys with fat short mexican girls, good looking Mexican women with other good looking Mexican men, I guess their culture hasn’t been affected by hypergamy/degeneracy yet


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 14, 2020)

TRNA said:


> Mexicans are all looksmatched I see fat short Mexican guys with fat short mexican girls, good looking Mexican women with other good looking Mexican men, I guess their culture hasn’t been affected by hypergamy/degeneracy yet


I see some ugly asf Latino dudes with SUPER hot women


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 14, 2020)

This site is 80% curry


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 14, 2020)

@16 year Mexicel









... because they get roasted and request ban within one day of posting rating pics


----------



## Chadelite (Sep 14, 2020)

@Mirin2234 ur handsome af good height too bro u look latnio ur a chadlite at least can be chad if u wanted to

ur parents fucked ur life up man but u can still bring it back


----------



## sytyl (Sep 14, 2020)

they larp as white here


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 14, 2020)

They don't care about looksmaxing. Prostitutes are so cheap, and women so easy.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 14, 2020)

@OhWellMaxing what do you think about Latinos?


----------



## stuckneworleans (Sep 14, 2020)

they are generally giga NT


----------



## Hades (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m half hispanic tbh but I look white


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 14, 2020)

TRNA said:


> Mexicans are all looksmatched I see fat short Mexican guys with fat short mexican girls, good looking Mexican women with other good looking Mexican men, I guess their culture hasn’t been affected by hypergamy/degeneracy yet


This is exactly what I see as well. Their culture is just different.


----------



## TITUS (Sep 14, 2020)

They can't speak english, they go to spanish speaking forums.



Hades said:


> I’m half hispanic tbh but I look white


Show picture so we can tell how huwhite you are.
This white?


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 14, 2020)

They have god tier social groups and are given females by them. Plus they are the most nt race on the planet. Tbh


----------



## SupremeDream (Sep 14, 2020)

Hispanics are the best looking race on average and their women are the least hypergamous in comparison to white, asian, black etc


----------



## Clark69 (Sep 14, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Every other race has a good amount of people, black, white, East Asian, Indian. So what’s the reason seeing Hispanics is rare?


they're the highest T and most low-inhib serious. there was a study that confirmed this


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm not Hispanic


----------



## Dommaster (Sep 14, 2020)

Italians have the smallest number of incels. Beside the Mediterranean looks,they have western european status, romantic ( not as cold as germans or french) .


----------



## Hades (Sep 14, 2020)

TITUS said:


> They can't speak english, they go to spanish speaking forums.
> 
> 
> Show picture so we can tell how huwhite you are.
> This white?



https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-11-year-old-me.62329/
not posting my current face on this site lmfao


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Sep 14, 2020)

Most of them probably can't speak English well, so they go somewhere else. 

By the way, there's a blackpill forum in Spanish (named esBlackpill), so they are likely discussing the same things we and incels.is are


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> This site is 80% curry


including you


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 14, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> including you


Stfu fatass


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> This site is 80% curry


Nah

Pretty sure its equal parts Turkish, Eastern European, black, paki, indian, etc

actually pretty diverse, I only see 5-6 indian users here


----------



## ToursOverBoyo2020 (Sep 14, 2020)

My ex-oneitis just married a Hispanic Chad.


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> Stfu fatass


abicim, istersen bir gün gezelim döner yiyelim


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> Nah
> 
> Pretty sure its equal parts Turkish, Eastern European, black, paki, indian, etc
> 
> actually pretty diverse, I only see 5-6 indian users here


Nah, just from my head I could tell you 10 curry users easily


----------



## fras (Sep 14, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> they're the highest T and most low-inhib serious. there was a study that confirmed this



Blacks have the highest T by far


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 14, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> abicim, istersen bir gün gezelim döner yiyelim


Sen oedersen ama


----------



## Biggdink (Sep 14, 2020)

Aren’t there lots of Brazilians on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> Nah, just from my head I could tell you 10 curry users easily


yeah but curries are 1.5 billion out of 7 billion humans and statistically the ugliest race, meanwhile Turkey has a population of 80 million and theres like 12 turkish users here lel


----------



## friendly local (Sep 14, 2020)

im colombian and dudes here even the ugly ones barely have problem getting women, there are just as many ugly girls as ugly dudes so honest to god you just have to not be picky
i get hit on all the time when we go to bars with friends but i dont drink alcohol so i just stand there while these 3/10s insists i have to drink ron with aguardiente and get wasted so i can hook up with them

fuck no baby


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> yeah but curries are 1.5 billion out of 7 billion humans and statistically the ugliest race, meanwhile Turkey has a population of 80 million and theres like 12 turkish users here lel


Me, mathafack, Inceletto, htbrother (not very active), thebleachpill

You have other 3-4 turks, but they are not really active tbh

Meanwhile the Currys post here non stop


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> Me, mathafack, Inceletto, htbrother (not very active), thebleachpill
> 
> You have other 3-4 turks, but they are not really active tbh
> 
> Meanwhile the Currys post here non stop


u missed the point, a country with a population more than 15x smaller than India which is statistically the ugliest race is just as prominent on a looks based site, naming users is irrelevant when we all know turks have just as big a presence here as curries, as are eastern europeans and vise versa.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Sep 14, 2020)

I'm half hispanic if that counts


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> u missed the point, a country with a population more than 15x smaller than India which is statistically the ugliest race is just as prominent on a looks based site, naming users is irrelevant when we all know turks have just as big a presence here as curries, as are eastern europeans and vise versa.


Nah, if we have 10 turks here, we have like 50 Currys


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 14, 2020)

Too busy eating tacos


----------



## lutte (Sep 14, 2020)

Plenty of brazilians here but the only spanish speaking one I've seen was the midface mexican


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m half Hispanic


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 14, 2020)

TRNA said:


> Mexicans are all looksmatched I see fat short Mexican guys with fat short mexican girls, good looking Mexican women with other good looking Mexican men, I guess their culture hasn’t been affected by hypergamy/degeneracy yet



cap, I know plenty of Hispanics and most are your typical normies, they still find it difficult to get lays

and the females are just as hypergamous


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> Nah, if we have 10 turks here, we have like 50 Currys


name 10


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> name 10


The curries on the site:
@TheCopefulCurry 
@Newone 
@Dukeys 
@Dukeys 
@Dukeys 
@Dukeys 
@Dukeys 
@goat2x 
@LondonVillie 
@Baldingman1998


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> The curries on the site:
> @TheCopefulCurry
> @Newone
> @Dukeys
> ...


I'm arab so no


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Sep 14, 2020)

Newone said:


> This site is 80% curry


The majority of this forum is white you delusional 40 year old man


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 14, 2020)

NocturnalDecay said:


> I'm half hispanic if that counts


Your dad hispanic and mom rice correct?


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 14, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm arab so no


You are curry like @Newone 
Stop, Arabs are curries


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> You are curry like @Newone
> Stop, Arabs are curries






vs


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> The curries on the site:
> @TheCopefulCurry
> @Newone
> @Dukeys
> ...


exactly lel


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 14, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 668310
> vs
> View attachment 668312


arab



vs indian


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 14, 2020)

@Baldingman1998 I am Arab btw
I didn't think u were arab tbh


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> arab
> View attachment 668315
> vs indian
> View attachment 668315


What if half my cousins are brown/blond with blue/green eyes? (Unlucky for me I have only 10% green and 90% shit brown)


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Sep 14, 2020)

because they have big dick and it's impossible to be incel if you're hung


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 14, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What if half my cousins are brown/blond with blue/green eyes? (Unlucky for me I have only 10% green and 90% shit brown)
> View attachment 668320


Mogger eyes, but these are your blonde cousins


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> Mogger eyes, but these are your blonde cousins
> View attachment 668325


Jfl I don't want to dox my family so you win


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 14, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Jfl I don't want to dox my family so you win


Unlike Mirin who posted his dad online, very low iQ tbh.

@5foot8Paki Arabs are Humanities masterrace


----------



## PYT (Sep 14, 2020)

im dominican. i know wr had a few puerto ricans here.

it's mostly cause they're all out going tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Sep 14, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Your dad hispanic and mom rice correct?


my dad is white and mom is hispanic lol


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Sep 14, 2020)

*Mexicans literally don't give a fuck. They are the most low inhib fuckers on the planet.*


----------



## Hozay (Sep 14, 2020)

Full Mexican here, im not an incel though and I look white. Been approached by females alot and have been called good looking by random ppl. Everyone in hs thought I was a fuckboy even though i'm introverted as shit and rather be home talking to online friends and playing videogames. only pic you'll get of me because i'm never showing my face on this forum suck my dick. I'm just here for the laughs


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> Mogger eyes, but these are your blonde cousins
> View attachment 668325


he is cuck who insults islam


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 14, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Mexicans literally don't give a fuck. They are the most low inhib fuckers on the planet.*


degenerates too bhai


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Sep 14, 2020)

brbbrah said:


> degenerates too bhai


obv


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Sep 14, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> obv


*back to noen i see ...*


----------



## maxmendietta (Sep 14, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Full Mexican here, im not an incel though and I look white. Been approached by females alot and have been called good looking by random ppl. Everyone in hs thought I was a fuckboy even though i'm introverted as shit and rather be home talking to online friends and playing videogames. only pic you'll get of me because i'm never showing my face on this forum suck my dick. I'm just here for the laughs
> View attachment 668652


Where u from


----------



## Hozay (Sep 14, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> Where u from


Washington State bro, both my parents were born in Mexico


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Sep 14, 2020)

fras said:


> Blacks have the highest T by far


Link credible scientific sources or admit you're a LARPer simp cuck for black men


----------



## Dommaster (Sep 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> u missed the point, a country with a population more than 15x smaller than India which is statistically the ugliest race is just as prominent on a looks based site, naming users is irrelevant when we all know turks have just as big a presence here as curries, as are eastern europeans and vise versa.


Actually,the Indians have a good compact face and good maxilla.. Not ugly . But only west Indians have the height, while the eastern and southern indiana tend to be smaller in height


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 14, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Link credible scientific sources or admit you're a LARPer simp cuck for black men


It’s obvious man look at them


----------



## Dommaster (Sep 14, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Link credible scientific sources or admit you're a LARPer simp cuck for black men


Wich is curious, because the blacks have a round face ,forehead,cheekbones and jaw. Not square like a Chad. Don't go against the narrative that straight squarish features are the best?


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Sep 14, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> It’s obvious man look at them


Cuck propaganda cope.

For total testosterone ng/dL, whites and blacks are either the same, black is slightly higher or white is slightly higher.

brb gonna link some stats soon.



https://helmuthnyborg.dk/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Publ_1992_Racial_Ethnic-variation-in-male-testosterone.pdf


----------



## Dommaster (Sep 14, 2020)

By the way.acording to genetic studies I'm 25% indian.the rest is european


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dommaster said:


> By the way.acording to genetic studies I'm 25% indian.the rest is european


Is that you in you profile pic?


----------



## RAITEIII (Sep 14, 2020)

In those countries theres way less competition and its another culture anyway. 

The second they step a foot on the west... its over.


----------



## Germania (Sep 14, 2020)

They can't speak english over there


----------



## Mexicanboi (Sep 14, 2020)

I'll explain bro, in Mexico there are always parties that we call "pedas" in which everyone loses their virginity, when I say everyone is everyone, you just need not be otaku or turbo autistic and you can have sex.I don't know about the other Hispanic countries but it's probably the same.
If you ask for me, I'm just here for the laughs


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Sep 15, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> name 10


introvertednarc, subhumancurrycel, thecopefulcurry, sloopnoob, ocelot, jameshowlett, tuboflard, jizzfarmer, whatamiodinwithmylife, zygos4life, makinithappen, abandonship, 21yearoldfailednormie, currypirate4, krezo

mixed currys: pattrick baitman, mirin

inactive currys: aestheticallypleasin, chadeep, hashtagoglu, titbot

nigga, this site has like 1000 currys

+many indians on site dont tell anyone that they are indian, so nobody shames them


----------



## fras (Sep 15, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Link credible scientific sources or admit you're a LARPer simp cuck for black men





https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/13685530903071802?journalCode=itam20



„In the age range 20–69 years, black men average 0.39 ng/ml higher testosterone than white and MA men (_p_ < 0.001).“

Now fuck off you larping subhuman


----------



## CursedOne (Sep 15, 2020)

Newone said:


> Sen oedersen ama


Ederim


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Sep 15, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


> Most of them probably can't speak English well, so they go somewhere else.
> 
> By the way, there's a blackpill forum in Spanish (named esBlackpill), so they are likely discussing the same things we and incels.is are


incels.is is the most based site ever


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Sep 15, 2020)

PYT said:


> im dominican. i know wr had a few puerto ricans here.
> 
> it's mostly cause they're all out going tbh


Why Dominican hate their black side? 
Why Dominican women are degenerate?


----------



## PYT (Sep 15, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Why Dominican hate their black side?
> Why Dominican women are degenerate?


cause they just are.

for your first question its like a hispanic dude being asked if he's curry. would you like that?


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Sep 15, 2020)

PYT said:


> cause they just are.
> 
> for your first question its like a hispanic dude being asked if he's curry. would you like that?


Dude, i see a lot if Dominican mocking their black ancestry, most of them look physically black than white


----------



## Deleted member 4332 (Sep 15, 2020)

fras said:


> you larping subhuman


Bullshit. 

How am I LARPing?

If you don't reply to this, you admit that you're a lying piece of shit and you admit I'm right.


----------



## Betisfan (Sep 15, 2020)

I think that it's because hispanic girls have a big variation in looks, when they are hot they are super hot and when they are ugly they are super ugly so anyone can get laid with her.
Actually when I was depressed because a super cute girl I was dating goshted me I end up sexting with ugly peruvian girl that I meet through tinder passport and it was super easy I felt like a Don Juan (I got some of my self-esteem back after that) .


----------



## SupremeDream (Sep 15, 2020)

PYT said:


> cause they just are.
> 
> for your first question its like a hispanic dude being asked if he's curry. would you like that?


Difference is Hispanics on average don’t have curry blood 

Dominicans are cucks who got mollywhopped by Haitians and then asked spainiards to recolonize them even after independence


----------



## PYT (Sep 15, 2020)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Dude, i see a lot if Dominican mocking their black ancestry, most of them look physically black than white


?


----------



## PYT (Sep 15, 2020)

SupremeDream said:


> Difference is Hispanics on average don’t have curry blood
> 
> Dominicans are cucks who got mollywhopped by Haitians and then asked spainiards to recolonize them even after independence


?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## fras (Sep 16, 2020)

Colvin76 said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> How am I LARPing?
> 
> If you don't reply to this, you admit that you're a lying piece of shit and you admit I'm right.



Didn't even address the report I posted cuz you're that much of a fucking cuck.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Sep 16, 2020)

PYT said:


> ?


Why ? "?" 
You know what i am talking about


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Sep 16, 2020)

Newone said:


> introvertednarc, subhumancurrycel, thecopefulcurry, sloopnoob, ocelot, jameshowlett, tuboflard, jizzfarmer, whatamiodinwithmylife, zygos4life, makinithappen, abandonship, 21yearoldfailednormie, currypirate4, krezo
> 
> mixed currys: pattrick baitman, mirin
> 
> ...


wait @Patrick Baitman is indian?
lol im mirin bro
for some reason i thought you were some north atlantid guy idk why


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Sep 16, 2020)

There are too many Hispanic users on lookism


----------



## Yato (May 31, 2022)

Because they are in spanish forums/chanels. Also hispanic girls don't pay too much attention to looks.


----------

